# لا تعدونها شبهة .. لكن استفسار عار من التشبيه



## لدى المسيح (27 مايو 2011)

كيف تؤمنون بأن المسيح قد صُــلب .. فى حين ان مالدينا من الذكر ينفى ذلك مدللاً بما لديكم

ان المصلوب نادى ربه قائلاً : " الهى لما تركتنى " !

ثم انه ناداه  " الهى "

ولم يناده " أبى " !!

ثم كيف للمسيح الذى يعلم المؤمنين الثبات فالله وبالله أن ينادي الله معاتباً

 مستنكراً لقضائه  

متألماً على صليبه .. ولم يمت فى وداعة وحكمة هذا الاله الكريم ؟؟ !

..........................................

أحبتى .. لم اجىء بما كتبت لكى اجادل او اناظر ولكن كل غرضى ان استبين مانتم عليه 

عللى اجد لديكم ما فيه شفاء لصدرى وما فى صدور اخوانكم واخواتكم المسلمين 

ربنا يكلل تعبكم بخير الاجور 

أمين


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 مايو 2011)

> كيف تؤمنون بأن المسيح قد صُــلب .. فى حين ان *مالدينا من الذكر* ينفى ذلك مدللاً بما لديكم


عن اي ذكر تتحدثين سيدتي ؟!

الكتاب المقدس بكالمه يحكي قصة الصلب بكل دقة ! وبكل تفصيل ، فما الشك الذي يراودك ؟



> ان المصلوب نادى ربه قائلاً : " الهى لما تركتنى " !
> 
> ثم انه ناداه  " الهى "
> 
> ولم يناده " أبى " !!



حضرتك لازم نتفق على حاجة ، لما حضرتك تستشهدي بنص لازم تجيبي النص نفسه ولا تضعيه من الذاكرة ..



> ثم كيف للمسيح الذى يعلم المؤمنين الثبات فالله وبالله أن ينادي الله معاتباً


أين هذا العتاب ؟



> مستنكراً لقضائه


لا يوجد استنكار ، فهذا هو الهدف الذي من اجله جاء المسيح للعالم من الأساس !



عادة ، عندما تكون الصورة بها مشاكل لديك كثيرة فأعلمي ان هناك اشياء كثيرة لا تفهميها بحكم انك مسلمة ، وبالتالي عليكِ طلب الشرح كامل وليس السؤال

دمت في كل خير ..


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (27 مايو 2011)

> كيف تؤمنون بأن المسيح قد صُــلب .. فى حين ان مالدينا من الذكر ينفى ذلك


*مادخلنا نحن بكتب ليست من يهوة الإله القدير ابحثى عن الحق فلايصح أن تؤمنى بالكتابين فى نفس الوقت لأن كل منهما على نقيض الآخر.
*



> ان المصلوب نادى ربه قائلاً : " الهى لما تركتنى " !
> 
> ثم انه ناداه " الهى "
> 
> ولم يناده " أبى " !!


اراد ان يوجه عيونهم إلى مزمور الهى الهى لماذا تركتنى ليعرفوه ان هو المسيا المنتظر

*  الهي الهي لماذا تركتني بعيدا عن خلاصي عن كلام زفيري* 2  الهي في النهار ادعو فلا تستجيب في الليل ادعو فلا هدو لي* 3  و انت القدوس الجالس بين تسبيحات اسرائيل* 4  عليك اتكل اباؤنا اتكلوا فنجيتهم* 5  اليك صرخوا فنجوا عليك اتكلوا فلم يخزوا* 6  اما انا فدودة لا انسان عار عند البشر و محتقر الشعب* 7  كل الذين يرونني يستهزئون بي يفغرون الشفاه و ينغضون الراس قائلين* 8  اتكل على الرب فلينجه لينقذه لانه سر به* 9  لانك انت جذبتني من البطن جعلتني مطمئنا على ثديي امي* 10  عليك القيت من الرحم من بطن امي انت الهي* 11  لا تتباعد عني لان الضيق قريب لانه لا معين* 12  احاطت بي ثيران كثيرة اقوياء باشان اكتنفتني* 13  فغروا علي افواههم كاسد مفترس مزمجر* 14  كالماء انسكبت انفصلت كل عظامي صار قلبي كالشمع قد ذاب في وسط امعائي* 15  يبست مثل شقفة قوتي و لصق لساني بحنكي و الى تراب الموت تضعني* 16  لانه قد احاطت بي كلاب جماعة من الاشرار اكتنفتني ثقبوا يدي و رجلي* 17  احصي كل عظامي و هم ينظرون و يتفرسون في* 18  يقسمون ثيابي بينهم و على لباسي يقترعون* 19  اما انت يا رب فلا تبعد يا قوتي اسرع الى نصرتي* 20  انقذ من السيف نفسي من يد الكلب وحيدتي* 21  خلصني من فم الاسد و من قرون بقر الوحش استجب لي* 22  اخبر باسمك اخوتي في وسط الجماعة اسبحك* 23  يا خائفي الرب سبحوه مجدوه يا معشر ذرية يعقوب و اخشوه يا زرع اسرائيل جميعا* 24  لانه لم يحتقر و لم يرذل مسكنة المسكين و لم يحجب وجهه عنه بل عند صراخه اليه استمع* 25  من قبلك تسبيحي في الجماعة العظيمة اوفي بنذوري قدام خائفيه* 26  ياكل الودعاء و يشبعون يسبح الرب طالبوه تحيا قلوبكم الى الابد* 27  تذكر و ترجع الى الرب كل اقاصي الارض و تسجد قدامك كل قبائل الامم* 28  لان للرب الملك و هو المتسلط على الامم* 29  اكل و سجد كل سميني الارض قدامه يجثو كل من ينحدر الى التراب و من لم يحي نفسه* 30  الذرية تتعبد له يخبر عن الرب الجيل الاتي* 31  ياتون و يخبرون ببره شعبا سيولد بانه قد فعل*


*


----------



## tamav maria (27 مايو 2011)

الاجابه عن سؤالك موجوده هنا 
ياريت تقرأي الموضوع بتأني
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=84158


----------



## لدى المسيح (27 مايو 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> عن اي ذكر تتحدثين سيدتي ؟!
> 
> عن ما ذكر لدينا فكتاب القرءان " وما قتلوه وما صلبوه ولكن شُبه لهم "
> 
> ...


 
وكذلك بارك الله خدمتك وكل من معك فى خدمة الرسالة الموفورة للبشرية


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 مايو 2011)

اهلا نرمين ..



> * عن ما ذكر لدينا فكتاب القرءان " وما قتلوه وما صلبوه ولكن شُبه لهم "*



بصي ، تعالى نتفق مع بعض ، احنا هنا في قسم مسيحي يبقى الحكم فيه للمسيحيات فقط ، وليس لأي شيء اسلامي ، لكي نحدد الفكر ،

واما عن النص ، تعالى نفكر بالعقل ،

هل النص قال " وما قُتل وما صُلب " أم " وما قتلوه وما صلبوه " ؟

والفرق كبير ، فالنص الأول ينفي القتل والصلب نفسهما ، في كل العصور بأي ظرف بأي إفتراض من اي شعب ، وهذا لم يُكتب ، ولكن ما كُتب هو " وما قتلوه وما صلبوه " أي انه ينفي الفعل عن اليهود لأن عقوبة الصلب عقوبة رومانية ومن صلبه كان جند روماني وليس يهودي ، فحتى هذا النص لا ينفي الصلب بل ينفي عن اليهود الصلب ..



> * لما قال المصلوب " الهى لما تركتنى " ؟؟ هل كان لا يعرف ما *



هو لم يقل هذا من نفسه ، هذا اقتباس لمزمور 22 من العهد القديم وهذا المزمور يتكلم بدقة كبيرة عن احداث الصلب وسأتركك معه لترى كيف تكون النبوات :

*
1. لإِمَامِ الْمُغَنِّينَ عَلَى  [أَيِّلَةِ الصُّبْحِ]. مَزْمُورٌ لِدَاوُدَ

 إِلَهِي! إِلَهِي لِمَاذَا  تَرَكْتَنِي بَعِيداً عَنْ خَلاَصِي عَنْ كَلاَمِ زَفِيرِي؟
2. إِلَهِي فِي النَّهَارِ أَدْعُو فَلاَ تَسْتَجِيبُ. فِي اللَّيْلِ أَدْعُو فَلاَ هُدُوءَ لِي.
3. وَأَنْتَ الْقُدُّوسُ الْجَالِسُ بَيْنَ تَسْبِيحَاتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ.
4. عَلَيْكَ اتَّكَلَ آبَاؤُنَا. اتَّكَلُوا فَنَجَّيْتَهُمْ.
5. إِلَيْكَ صَرَخُوا فَنَجُوا. عَلَيْكَ اتَّكَلُوا فَلَمْ يَخْزُوا.
6. أَمَّا أَنَا فَدُودَةٌ لاَ إِنْسَانٌ. عَارٌ عِنْدَ الْبَشَرِ وَمُحْتَقَرُ الشَّعْبِ.
7. كُلُّ الَّذِينَ يَرُونَنِي يَسْتَهْزِئُونَ بِي. يَفْغَرُونَ الشِّفَاهَ وَيُنْغِضُونَ الرَّأْسَ قَائِلِينَ:
8. [اتَّكَلَ عَلَى الرَّبِّ فَلْيُنَجِّهِ. لِيُنْقِذْهُ لأَنَّهُ سُرَّ بِهِ].
9. لأَنَّكَ أَنْتَ جَذَبْتَنِي مِنَ الْبَطْنِ. جَعَلْتَنِي مُطْمَئِنّاً عَلَى ثَدْيَيْ أُمِّي.
10. عَلَيْكَ أُلْقِيتُ مِنَ الرَّحِمِ. مِنْ بَطْنِ أُمِّي أَنْتَ إِلَهِي.
11. لاَ تَتَبَاعَدْ عَنِّي لأَنَّ الضِّيقَ قَرِيبٌ. لأَنَّهُ لاَ مُعِينَ.
12. أَحَاطَتْ بِي ثِيرَانٌ كَثِيرَةٌ. أَقْوِيَاءُ بَاشَانَ اكْتَنَفَتْنِي.
13. فَغَرُوا عَلَيَّ أَفْوَاهَهُمْ كَأَسَدٍ مُفْتَرِسٍ مُزَمْجِرٍ.
14. كَالْمَاءِ انْسَكَبْتُ. انْفَصَلَتْ كُلُّ عِظَامِي. صَارَ قَلْبِي كَالشَّمْعِ. قَدْ ذَابَ فِي وَسَطِ أَمْعَائِي.
15. يَبِسَتْ مِثْلَ شَقْفَةٍ قُوَّتِي وَلَصِقَ لِسَانِي بِحَنَكِي وَإِلَى تُرَابِ الْمَوْتِ تَضَعُنِي.
16. لأَنَّهُ قَدْ أَحَاطَتْ بِي كِلاَبٌ. جَمَاعَةٌ مِنَ الأَشْرَارِ اكْتَنَفَتْنِي. ثَقَبُوا يَدَيَّ وَرِجْلَيَّ.
17. أُحْصِي كُلَّ عِظَامِي وَهُمْ يَنْظُرُونَ وَيَتَفَرَّسُونَ فِيَّ.
18. يَقْسِمُونَ ثِيَابِي بَيْنَهُمْ وَعَلَى لِبَاسِي يَقْتَرِعُونَ.
19. أَمَّا أَنْتَ يَا رَبُّ فَلاَ تَبْعُدْ. يَا قُوَّتِي أَسْرِعْ إِلَى نُصْرَتِي.
20. أَنْقِذْ مِنَ السَّيْفِ نَفْسِي. مِنْ يَدِ الْكَلْبِ وَحِيدَتِي.
21. خَلِّصْنِي مِنْ فَمِ الأَسَدِ وَمِنْ قُرُونِ بَقَرِ الْوَحْشِ اسْتَجِبْ لِي.
22. أُخْبِرْ بِاسْمِكَ إِخْوَتِي. فِي وَسَطِ الْجَمَاعَةِ أُسَبِّحُكَ.
23. يَا خَائِفِي الرَّبِّ سَبِّحُوهُ. مَجِّدُوهُ يَا مَعْشَرَ ذُرِّيَّةِ يَعْقُوبَ. وَاخْشُوهُ يَا زَرْعَ إِسْرَائِيلَ جَمِيعاً.
24.  لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَحْتَقِرْ وَلَمْ يَرْذُلْ مَسْكَنَةَ الْمَِسْكِينِ  وَلَمْ يَحْجِبْ وَجْهَهُ عَنْهُ بَلْ عِنْدَ صُرَاخِهِ إِلَيْهِ  اسْتَمَعَ.
25. مِنْ قِبَلِكَ تَسْبِيحِي فِي الْجَمَاعَةِ الْعَظِيمَةِ. أُوفِي بِنُذُورِي قُدَّامَ خَائِفِيهِ.
26. يَأْكُلُ الْوُدَعَاءُ وَيَشْبَعُونَ. يُسَبِّحُ الرَّبَّ طَالِبُوهُ. تَحْيَا قُلُوبُكُمْ إِلَى الأَبَدِ.
27. تَذْكُرُ وَتَرْجِعُ إِلَى الرَّبِّ كُلُّ أَقَاصِي الأَرْضِ. وَتَسْجُدُ قُدَّامَكَ كُلُّ قَبَائِلِ الأُمَمِ.
28. لأَنَّ لِلرَّبِّ الْمُلْكَ وَهُوَ الْمُتَسَلِّطُ عَلَى الأُمَمِ.
29.  أَكَلَ وَسَجَدَ كُلُّ سَمِينِي الأَرْضِ. قُدَّامَهُ يَجْثُو كُلُّ مَنْ  يَنْحَدِرُ إِلَى التُّرَابِ وَمَنْ لَمْ يُحْيِ نَفْسَهُ.
30. الذُّرِّيَّةُ تَتَعَبَّدُ لَهُ. يُخَبَّرُ عَنِ الرَّبِّ الْجِيلُ الآتِي.
31. يَأْتُونَ وَيُخْبِرُونَ بِبِرِّهِ شَعْباً سَيُولَدُ بِأَنَّهُ قَدْ فَعَلَ.*



اتمنى ان يكون المزمور واضح .



> * ولم يناديه ابى .. اليس اباه ؟ ام ربه ؟؟*



بعد الرد السابق ، المسيح له طبيعتان متحدتان ، اللاهوت والناسوت ، اللاهوت هى الطبيعة الإلهية والناسوت هى الطبيعة الإنسانية العادية ، فهو في وقت التجسد كان بالجسد وبالتالي فله رب وله إله ، بحسب الجسد .. وهو ابوه وربه وقال في النهاية ، يا ابتاه اغفر لهم لانهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون ..




ربنا معاكي ويباركك ..


----------



## tamav maria (27 مايو 2011)

عبارة الهي الهي لماذا تركتني

 لا تعني أن لاهوته قد ترك ناسوته، ولا أن الآب قد ترك الإبن..  لا تعني الإنفصال، وإنما تعني أن الآب تركه للعذاب.
إن لاهوته (الله او الاب ) لم يترك ناسوته (الابن ) لحظة واحدة ولا طرفة عين ولو كان لاهوته قد إنفصل عنه، ما إعتُبِرَت كفارته غير محدودة، تعطي فداءً غير محدود، يكفي لغفران جميع الخطايا لجميع البشر في جميع الأجيال..  إذن فلم يحدث ترك بين لاهوته وناسوته.

ومن جهة علاقته بالآب، فلم يتركه الآب "لأنه في الآب والآب فيه

إذن، ما معنى عبارة :"لماذا تركتنى"؟

ليس معناها الإنفصال، وإنما معناها: ترتكتني للعذاب.  تركتني أتحمل الغضب الإلهي على الخطية.  هذا من جهة النفس.  أما من جهة الجسد، فقد تركتني أحِس العذاب وأشعر به.  كان ممكناً ألا يشعر بألم، بقوة اللاهوت..  ولو حدث ذلك لكانت عملية الصلب صورية ولم تتم الآلام فعلاً، وبالتالي لم يدفع ثمن الخطية، ولم يتم علمية الفداء..
و غالباً كان السيد المسيح يصلي المزمور 22...

1 إِلَهِي! إِلَهِي لِمَاذَا تَرَكْتَنِي بَعِيداً عَنْ خَلاَصِي عَنْ كَلاَمِ زَفِيرِي؟
2 إِلَهِي فِي النَّهَارِ أَدْعُو فَلاَ تَسْتَجِيبُ. فِي اللَّيْلِ أَدْعُو فَلاَ هُدُوءَ لِي. 
3 وَأَنْتَ الْقُدُّوسُ الْجَالِسُ بَيْنَ تَسْبِيحَاتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ. 
4 عَلَيْكَ اتَّكَلَ آبَاؤُنَا. اتَّكَلُوا فَنَجَّيْتَهُمْ. 
5 إِلَيْكَ صَرَخُوا فَنَجُوا. عَلَيْكَ اتَّكَلُوا فَلَمْ يَخْزُوا. 

و هذا المزمور فيه نبوات عن آلامه، و فيه بالطبع الإيمان بخلاص الرب و تسبيحه...
و لا يمكن أن ينم عن يأس...
لكنه بسبب أتعابه الجسدية لم يكمله بشفتيه....و لكن في قلبه...


----------



## لدى المسيح (27 مايو 2011)

هذا ما جاء ذكره بالرابط الذى اعطيتنيه يا اخت netta 

لماذا صرخ يسوع على الصليب "إلوي إلوي لَمَا شبقتني"
الذي تفسيره: إلهي إلهي لماذا تركتني؟

أليس هو الله نفسه؟ فكيف يقول: إلهي إلهي لماذا تركتني...
يجزع بعض المسيحيين أمام هذه الكلمات، و يقولون: لماذا قال الله مثل هذه الكلمات الصعبة؟
و المسلمين و غير المسيحيين عموماً يرون فيها أنها دليل قاطع على خطأ المسيحية، و تأليه السيد المسيح...

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


لكن الحقيقة، أن الإيمان المسيحي يقوم على هذه العبارة...
بدون هذه العبارة، عقيدة الفداء نفسها تتزعزع!!!

المسيح فداؤه كامل...
لذلك فقد جاز عنا الموت *بكل* بشاعته و أنواعه و اختبره تماماً مثلنا...

لقد أخذ خطايا كل الإنسانية و خطايا هذا الدهر، و كأنها خطاياه الشخصية...و ذاق كل مرارتها و آلامها...(كما يقول بولس الرسول: "صار خطية لأجلنا")

خطيئة آدم أماتته موتاً:
1- جسدياً: حيث تنفصل نفسه عن جسده
2- أدبياً: باللعنة...و صار يخاف الحيوانات مثلاً...
3- روحياً: بالبعد عن الله
4- أبدياً: في الجحيم...

و المسيح ذاق الموت بكل سلطانه (سلطان الموت)
مات على خشبة (ملعون كل من علق على خشبة)
و جسدياً..
و نزل إلى الجحيم...و حطمه و أخذ نفوس الأبرار...

لكن أين هو الموت الروحي؟
إنه يظهر تماماً في هذه العبارة: "إلهي إلهي لماذا تركتني"

لقد ذاق يسوع مرارة البعد عن الله، و كأن الخطية هي خطيته...
الفداء لم يكن تمثيلية...بل لقد حمل يسوع عنا فعلاً كل خطايا هذا الدهر...
و كل تبعاتها و آلامها...


----------



## لدى المسيح (27 مايو 2011)

اذاً : هل الله ظالم حتى يذيق بريىء العذاب جزاء ما عمله غيره .. والمخطىء لا يعذب بجراء ما فعل !!

هل لهذا ارسل الله المسيح للعالم  !!

اذاً لماذا الجحيم ؟؟ ولمن


----------



## Desert Rose (27 مايو 2011)

نرمين 1 قال:


> اذاً : هل الله ظالم حتى يذيق بريىء العذاب جزاء ما عمله غيره .. والمخطىء لا يعذب بجراء ما فعل !!
> 
> هل لهذا ارسل الله المسيح للعالم  !!
> 
> اذاً لماذا الجحيم ؟؟ ولمن



*الله ظالم فى نظرك يا عزيزتى نرمين لانه احبك وفداكى وبذل نفسه من اجلك اذ يقول المسيح ليس لاحد حب اعظم من هذا ان يضع احد نفسه لاجل احبائه ,ويكون ليس بظالم عندما يتركك هكذا من غير خلاص ثم يشويكى فى النهاية فى جهنم للابد ؟
هل هذا هو العدل والرحمة فى نظرك ؟

الجحيم موجود لكل من رفض خلاص المسيح ,بس على فكرة الكتاب المقدس يقول ان الله لم يجعل الجحيم اساسا للانسان لكنه اعدها فى الاصل لابليس وملائكته لان لا خلاص لهم 
اما الانسان الذى يدخل الجحيم فهو يدخل مع ابليس الذى اختار هو تبعيته فى هذة الحياة على الارض فسيتبعه ايضا فى الجحيم 

ربنا معاكى عزيزتى 
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 مايو 2011)

> اذاً : هل الله ظالم حتى يذيق بريىء العذاب جزاء ما عمله غيره .. والمخطىء لا يعذب بجراء ما فعل !!


سامحيني ، الكلام نفسه خاطيء ، الله لم يذيق بريء ، بل هو نفسه من أذااق نفسه ، فالمتجسد هو الله نفسه في صورة بشرية ، واما عن كلمة " غيره " فهى أيضا خطأ ، لانه طالما أخذ جسدنا فهو قد شابهنا في كل شيء ما عدا الخطية وحدها ...



> اذاً لماذا الجحيم ؟؟ ولمن


الجحيم لمن يظل رافضا لخلاص المسيح المجاني الى ان يموت ..


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 مايو 2011)

هل عندما ترين ابنك قد اخطأ واردتي تحمل العقاب عنه فتكوني انتي ظالمة ؟!


----------



## لدى المسيح (27 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *الله ظالم فى نظرك يا عزيزتى نرمين لانه احبك وفداكى وبذل نفسه من اجلك اذ يقول المسيح ليس لاحد حب اعظم من هذا ان يضع احد نفسه لاجل احبائه ,ويكون ليس بظالم عندما يتركك هكذا من غير خلاص ثم يشويكى فى النهاية فى جهنم للابد ؟*
> *هل هذا هو العدل والرحمة فى نظرك ؟*
> 
> *الجحيم موجود لكل من رفض خلاص المسيح ,بس على فكرة الكتاب المقدس يقول ان الله لم يجعل الجحيم اساسا للانسان لكنه اعدها فى الاصل لابليس وملائكته لان لا خلاص لهم *
> ...


 
الله ظالم فى ما اوردتم .. لا فنظرى الله فنظرى عادل 

لا يعذب احد بذنب أحد ويذيقه الالم ولا ذنب واحداً اقترف

عاش فى خدمة الله وداعياً اليه ومعرفاً به تكون نهايته الصلب !!!

الصلب كان للمنحطين .. الخائنين الامانة والسارقيين والمجرمين بشتى اصنافهم

كيف يكون المسيح المنزه عن كل الخطايا فيهم !!!!!!

اظن ان هذا اربك الكثيرين غيرى 

واود فقط ان اجد جواب واحداً يجعلنى اقول "سبحان الله " فى رحمته بخلقه

وعن يقين 

ساعدونى اذاً 

من غير ما يحتد النقاش 

ومن غير زعل 

فقط احتملونى لاجل المسيح


----------



## لدى المسيح (27 مايو 2011)

الله ظالم فى ما اوردتم .. لا فنظرى الله فنظرى عادل 

لا يعذب احد بذنب أحد ويذيقه الالم ولا ذنب واحداً اقترف

عاش فى خدمة الله وداعياً اليه ومعرفاً به تكون نهايته الصلب !!!

الصلب كان للمنحطين .. الخائنين الامانة والسارقيين والمجرمين بشتى اصنافهم

كيف يكون المسيح المنزه عن كل الخطايا فيهم !!!!!!

اظن ان هذا اربك الكثيرين غيرى 

واود فقط ان اجد جواب واحداً يجعلنى اقول "سبحان الله " فى رحمته بخلقه

وعن يقين 

ساعدونى اذاً 

من غير ما يحتد النقاش 

ومن غير زعل 

فقط احتملونى لاجل المسيح


----------



## Desert Rose (27 مايو 2011)

*نرمين مفيش زعل ابدا طالما عايزة تفهمى فعلا 

طيب اذا ماهو العدل فى نظرك يانرمين ؟اذا كان مافعله الله بأن تجسد واخذ عقاب الخطية عنا ليس عدل ورحمة ’اذا اين نجد العدل والحب  والرحمة ؟

ثانيا وهذة نقطة مهمه الله لم لم لم يعذب انسان اخر الله هو نفسه تجسد 
المسيح هو الله الظاهر فى الجسد ,الله بنفسه هو الذى اخلى نفسه وتجسد ليتمم الفداء لينا 

الله مثل الاب يانرمين بل اعظم عندما رأى ابنائه (احنا وكل الخليقة ) متجهه نحو الهاوية والجحيم تجسد لكى يحمل عنا العقاب 
ويردنا لعلاقة حقيقية معه 
زى اى اب بيشوف ابنه بيموت بيضحى بنفسه علشان ابنه 
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (27 مايو 2011)

*أختى نرمين هل أنتى مقتنعة ان المصلوب هو شخص آخر غير المسيح .... فكرى كويس وسوقى أدلتك .... منتظرك ردك؟ِ*


----------



## Desert Rose (27 مايو 2011)

*سؤال اخر يانرمين فكرى فيه 
بتقولى الله فى نظرك عادل 
عرفتى منين ؟ عرفتى منين انه عادل 
ازاى يكون عادل ويخلقك وهو عارف انك هتروحى جهنم ويسيبك كده 
من غير مايعمل ليكى اى خطة خلاص علشان يخلصك من جهنم اللى مستنياكى ؟
اين العدل هنا يانرمين ؟
*


----------



## لدى المسيح (27 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *نرمين مفيش زعل ابدا طالما عايزة تفهمى فعلا *
> 
> *طيب اذا ماهو العدل فى نظرك يانرمين ؟اذا كان مافعله الله بأن تجسد واخذ عقاب الخطية عنا ليس عدل ورحمة ’اذا اين نجد العدل والحب والرحمة ؟*
> 
> ...


 
أولاً : أُشهد الله خالقنا انى أحبك يا نانسى فالله 

كنت اظن ان قولى الاكرم عن الخطاء وعهدت نفسى الا اجعل النقاش يحتد ويسوقنا الى الهاوية فانتقيت الفاظى ودعمت شكوكى فاعتقاداتكم بالرجاء لتتسع لى صدوركم وتجيبونى دون ضيقة

لكنكى كنتى الارحم فالجواب والاكثر منطقية وسأجيبك لاحقاً نظراً لعمل ليس اكثر من حضورنا سوياً فالاهمية لكنى اخرته كثيراً

سأعود بسرعة قدر استطاعتى ..

شكراً لله انى عرفتك 

حبيبتى


----------



## sarkoo (27 مايو 2011)

آنسة نيرمين
المسألة كلها ببساطة شديدة تتمحور حول مفهوم الله واختلافه بين المسيحية والإسلام ..... الله في الإسلام ملك جبار قوي وفي بعض الأحيان ديكتاتوري ونحن عبيد خانعون ممنوع علينا حتى أن نناقش بيننا وبين أنفسنا لماذا الله أصدر القانون الفلاني أو العلاني
في المسيحية الله بالنسبة للمسيحيين أب حنون ونحن أولاده ومن هذا المنطلق لك أن تدركي ماذا يمكن للأب أن يفعل من أجل أولاده 
ثم إن مفهوم الفداء موجود في الإسلام أيضا ولو بشكل عام فلماذا كل هذا الإستغراب 

{32} مِنْ أَجْلِ ذَلِكَ كَتَبْنَا عَلَى بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ أَنَّهُ مَنْ قَتَلَ نَفْسًا بِغَيْرِ نَفْسٍ أَوْ فَسَادٍ فِي الْأَرْضِ فَكَأَنَّمَا قَتَلَ النَّاسَ جَمِيعًا وَمَنْ أَحْيَاهَا فَكَأَنَّمَا أَحْيَا النَّاسَ جَمِيعًا 

هل يصح بعد هذه الآية أن تقولي إن الله غير عادل لأنه حمل قاتل نفس واحدة ذنب قتل الناس كلهم ...؟؟؟؟!!!!!
قطعا لا يكون التفسير بهذا الشكل


----------



## Desert Rose (27 مايو 2011)

نرمين 1 قال:


> أولاً : أُشهد الله خالقنا انى أحبك يا نانسى فالله
> 
> كنت اظن ان قولى الاكرم عن الخطاء وعهدت نفسى الا اجعل النقاش يحتد ويسوقنا الى الهاوية فانتقيت الفاظى ودعمت شكوكى فاعتقاداتكم بالرجاء لتتسع لى صدوركم وتجيبونى دون ضيقة
> 
> ...



*اهلا بيكى فى اى وقت حبيبتى حسب ما الظروف تسمحلك *


----------



## لدى المسيح (27 مايو 2011)

sarkoo قال:


> آنسة نيرمين
> المسألة كلها ببساطة شديدة تتمحور حول مفهوم الله واختلافه بين المسيحية والإسلام ..... الله في الإسلام ملك جبار قوي وفي بعض الأحيان ديكتاتوري ونحن عبيد خانعون ممنوع علينا حتى أن نناقش بيننا وبين أنفسنا لماذا الله أصدر القانون الفلاني أو العلاني
> في المسيحية الله بالنسبة للمسيحيين أب حنون ونحن أولاده ومن هذا المنطلق لك أن تدركي ماذا يمكن للأب أن يفعل من أجل أولاده
> ثم إن مفهوم الفداء موجود في الإسلام أيضا ولو بشكل عام فلماذا كل هذا الإستغراب
> ...


 
ادهشنى منطقك أخى ولكن دعنى اسألك فى غير جوهر الموضوع واحيد عنه قليلاً ... 

هل انت مؤمن بالقرءان لتسوق لى مقصد منه !؟


----------



## لدى المسيح (27 مايو 2011)

sarkoo قال:


> آنسة نيرمين
> المسألة كلها ببساطة شديدة تتمحور حول مفهوم الله واختلافه بين المسيحية والإسلام ..... الله في الإسلام ملك جبار قوي وفي بعض الأحيان ديكتاتوري
> 
> ونحن عبيد خانعون ممنوع علينا حتى أن نناقش بيننا وبين أنفسنا لماذا الله أصدر القانون الفلاني أو العلاني


 
اطلاقاً ليس الله دكتاتورى ولكن حكمه نافذ " والله غالب على أمره ولكن أكثر الناس لا يعلمون "

وفى ايه اخرى " انما امره اذا اراد شيئاً أن يقول له كن فيكون "

ام يدعنا الله نتبع اهوائنا ورغباتنا الوقتية والغير محكمة بالعقل احياناً ليكون رحيم بنا !!!

هو ضابط الكل اليس كذلك ؟؟


----------



## Samir poet (27 مايو 2011)

نرمين 1 قال:


> كيف تؤمنون بأن المسيح قد صُــلب .. فى حين ان مالدينا من الذكر ينفى ذلك مدللاً بما لديكم
> 
> ان المصلوب نادى ربه قائلاً : " الهى لما تركتنى " !
> 
> ...


*
هناك اختى حبيبة اكتر من دليل 
اعطيكى مثلا بسيط
لو معاك ابن  ورايتى مجرمين بيضربو 
هل تسيبى المجرمين يعزبون ابنك اما سوف تدفيعنى عنوا

هكذا الهنا المخلص الحبيب
عندما ان ينقذنا من عذاب الجحيم
وان الشيطان هو المسيطر علينا
اتخد شكل انسان ونزل من السماء وتجسد وفدنا على الصليب وفدنا

وانتظرينى سوفة اجبلك اكتر من ميت دليل*​


----------



## لدى المسيح (27 مايو 2011)

sarkoo قال:


> آنسة نيرمين
> المسألة كلها ببساطة شديدة تتمحور حول مفهوم الله واختلافه بين المسيحية والإسلام ..... الله في الإسلام ملك جبار قوي ونحن عبيد خانعون ممنوع علينا حتى أن نناقش بيننا وبين أنفسنا لماذا الله أصدر القانون الفلاني أو العلاني !!!!
> في المسيحية الله بالنسبة للمسيحيين أب حنون ونحن أولاده ومن هذا المنطلق لك أن تدركي ماذا يمكن للأب أن يفعل من أجل أولاده


 
الله أمرنا بالعدل والاحسان .. والله لا يميز انسان عن أخر الا بالتقوى والخشية واحترام امر الله 

الذى فيه صلاحنا

واذا سألتك انت .. لو أمرك الله ان تعبده وتخضع لامره هل ستستكبر ام ستخضع دون سؤال لماذا ؟

الله أحن من الام على ولدها وهو اقرب الينا من حبل الوريد وهو الذى وضع الرحمة فى قلوب الاباء والامهات 

وهو اله .. لا يحتاج ان يكون اب لاحد ليختبر حنانه ورحمته .. بل قل لولا حنانه ورحمته لما خلقنا رحماء بالغريزة وبالفطرة


----------



## Samir poet (27 مايو 2011)

ياريت ترجعى الرابط دا  
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=174648


----------



## sarkoo (27 مايو 2011)

نرمين 1 قال:


> ادهشنى منطقك أخى ولكن دعنى اسألك فى غير جوهر الموضوع واحيد عنه قليلاً ...
> 
> هل انت مؤمن بالقرءان لتسوق لى مقصد منه !؟


 ليس بالضرورة أن أؤمن بالقرآن كي أسوق لك مقصدا منه لكن المنطق يقول أني عندما يجب أن أتناقش مع أحد فعلي أن أناقشه باللغة التي يعرفها ويفهمها فمن غير الممكن أن أثبت لك خطأك من الإنجيل لأنك لا تؤمنين به أصلا أو في أحسن الأحوال تؤمنين أنه محرف ....
يعني أنت مثلا عندما تريدين أن تثبتي لنا أن المسيح لم يصلب فلن تأتي إلينا وتقولي سأثبت لكم بالدليل القاطع أن المسيح لم يصلب والدليل هو أن القرآن قال أنه لم يصلب ... بالتأكيد لو قلت ذلك لما سمع أحد لك لأننا لا نؤمن بما يقوله القرآن ولذلك سيكون دليلك أقوى عندما تأتين بدليل مما يؤمن به الطرف الآخر أم ما رأيك .....؟؟؟؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 مايو 2011)

اريدك يا نرمين ان تردي على سؤالي السابق ..


----------



## Samir poet (27 مايو 2011)

وهذا الرابط ايضا 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=177160


----------



## Samir poet (27 مايو 2011)

sarkoo قال:


> ليس بالضرورة أن أؤمن بالقرآن كي أسوق لك مقصدا منه لكن المنطق يقول أني عندما يجب أن أتناقش مع أحد فعلي أن أناقشه باللغة التي يعرفها ويفهمها فمن غير الممكن أن أثبت لك خطأك من الإنجيل لأنك لا تؤمنين به أصلا أو في أحسن الأحوال تؤمنين أنه محرف ....
> يعني أنت مثلا عندما تريدين أن تثبتي لنا أن المسيح لم يصلب فلن تأتي إلينا وتقولي سأثبت لكم بالدليل القاطع أن المسيح لم يصلب والدليل هو أن القرآن قال أنه لم يصلب ... بالتأكيد لو قلت ذلك لما سمع أحد لك لأننا لا نؤمن بما يقوله القرآن ولذلك سيكون دليلك أقوى عندما تأتين بدليل مما يؤمن به الطرف الآخر أم ما رأيك .....؟؟؟؟



*شوفى كدا اختى نرمين هذا دليل على صحة اخويا الحبيب
على صحة كلامة
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=174648*​


----------



## Samir poet (27 مايو 2011)

http://st-takla.org/FAQ-Questions-V...-Mokaddas/058-Know-You-the-Only-True-God.html
ومرجعة هذا الرابط اختى الحبيبة


----------



## لدى المسيح (27 مايو 2011)

sarkoo قال:


> ليس بالضرورة أن أؤمن بالقرآن كي أسوق لك مقصدا منه لكن المنطق يقول أني عندما يجب أن أتناقش مع أحد فعلي أن أناقشه باللغة التي يعرفها ويفهمها فمن غير الممكن أن أثبت لك خطأك من الإنجيل لأنك لا تؤمنين به أصلا أو في أحسن الأحوال تؤمنين أنه محرف ....
> يعني أنت مثلا عندما تريدين أن تثبتي لنا أن المسيح لم يصلب فلن تأتي إلينا وتقولي سأثبت لكم بالدليل القاطع أن المسيح لم يصلب والدليل هو أن القرآن قال أنه لم يصلب ... بالتأكيد لو قلت ذلك لما سمع أحد لك لأننا لا نؤمن بما يقوله القرآن ولذلك سيكون دليلك أقوى عندما تأتين بدليل مما يؤمن به الطرف الآخر أم ما رأيك .....؟؟؟؟


 
قطعاً أصبت .. 

اخجلتنى رجاحة عقلك .. 

و قوة لفظك .. انا سأهتدى بك فى سؤلاتى مادامت الروح فيك أخى 

احمل لك باقات ودى واحترامى .. .


----------



## Samir poet (27 مايو 2011)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *شوفى كدا اختى نرمين هذا دليل على صحة اخويا الحبيب
> على صحة كلامة
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=174648*​


فين ردك هنا  اختى نرمين 
منتظر ردك هناعلى اجابتى


----------



## لدى المسيح (27 مايو 2011)

كفااااااااااااااااااااااايا مراجع يا سمير .. او اجمعها فرد واحد .. وخلينا نستكمل النقاش تبادل الحديث فيه خلاصات كل المراجع


----------



## Samir poet (27 مايو 2011)

*روابط اخر ةاختى نرمين
http://www.christian-dogma.com/vb/showthread.php?t=91574
http://www.arabchurch.com/newtestament_tafser/john19.htm
http://st-takla.org/pub_Bible-Inter...na/Tafseer-Engeel-Yohanna__01-Chapter-19.html​*


----------



## Samir poet (27 مايو 2011)

نرمين 1 قال:


> كفااااااااااااااااااااااايا مراجع يا سمير .. او اجمعها فرد واحد .. وخلينا نستكمل النقاش تبادل الحديث فيه خلاصات كل المراجع



انتى تؤمرى تحت امرك


----------



## sarkoo (27 مايو 2011)

نرمين 1 قال:


> الله أمرنا بالعدل والاحسان .. والله لا يميز انسان عن أخر الا بالتقوى والخشية واحترام امر الله
> 
> الذى فيه صلاحنا
> 
> ...


 لن أدخل معك في نقاشات قد تسحب الموضوع إلى غير قصده الأساسي لكن يكفيني أن أقول لك أني إنسان يصل بي الأمر أحيانا إلى أن يملأ قلبي الشك أصلا بوجود الله وهو كلام لا أجد حرجا في قوله لكن في نفس الوقت إذا ما خيرت بين الله في المفهوم الإسلامي والمسيحي فأنا أحترم المفهوم المسيحي وسأختاره لأن الفرق الذي تحدثت عنه أنا بين الله في المسيحية والإسلام يكمن في أن الله في المسيحية لم يكتفي بالجلوس على عرشه كملك متعجرف وإلقاء الأوامر وإنتظار تنفيذها وعقاب من لم ينفذها .... الله في المسيحية تجسد ونزل بنفسه ونفذ قوانينه على نفسه أولا قبل أن يطلب من الآخرين تنفيذها .... 
ما يجعلني أحترم الله في المسيحية هو فكرتها البالغة الرقي فالله في المسيحية إحترم إنسانيتي لا بل وفداني
عزيزتي بغض النظر عن كونك تؤمنين بألوهية المسيح وبالفداء أم لا .... من ستحترمين أكثر ملكا جالسا في قصره يلقي الأوامر ويكون أول من يخالفها أم ملكا ينزل بين شعبه وينفذ قوانينه ويعايشها ويطبقها على نفسه ثم يأمر غيره بذلك
أظننا بدون أن حولنا سير سؤالك وأنا أعتذر منك ومن المشرفين على ذلك وطبعا لهم كامل الحرية في حذفه أو إبقائه 
إحترامي لحضرتك .....


----------



## Samir poet (27 مايو 2011)

*اقراء هذه الكلام جيدا يا مصطفى
لانه شرح لماذا
صلب المسيح 
و لماذا تجسد الله لكى يصلب

و هذا المقالد د / لماريو انور
الفداء المسيحى ... 
فى كثير من الأحيان 
ينتابنى شعور عميق بخطورة ما أكتبه فى شأن عقيدة معينة ... أو تفكير دينى 
لآهوتى ... لأنه على حد علمى قد اقتل أو اتهم بالكفر عند المساس بهذه 
الأفكار أو الأعمدة الرئيسية للدين ... مع ذلك أصر على طرح كل الأفكار ... 
ورفضى القاطع بتشويه التسلسل الطبيعى للفكر الإنسانى الدينى على حساب 
إيمانيات تدمر الإيمان نفسه ...
نظرية الفداء المسيحى .. من أسس الإيمان
والدين المسيحى على مختلف طوائفه ومراتبه .... ولا يوجد أختلاف بين أثنين 
على هذه النظرية الشهيرة التى تعبر على نظرة المسيحى لفكرة الفداء الإلهى 
للبشرية ...
لنستعرض هذه النظرية من جديد .. لتوضيح ما بها من خلل ... 
أعذرونى أن استمعلة كلمة (( خلل )) مبكراً , لأنى بهذا افصح ما بداخلى 
باكراً , لكن أسمحوا لى بعرض فكرتى أولاً ...
النظرية تتلخص , بأن الله 
قد تجسد فى صورة إنسان ليفدى البشرية من الخطيئة الأصلية التى أرتكبها آدم 
وحواء فى حق البشرية ... و أنابوا بها عن البشرية أجمعين ...!! .... 
ومع
عدم أستحقاق الإنسان , للكفارة عن ذنبه لمحدوديته ... لأن الله غير محدود ,
والإنسان محدود , فكيف يكفر المحدد إلى غير المحدود , لذلك وجب على الله 
فداء البشرية كفارة عنها للإستحقاقية ... 
وأسمحوا لى أن أقتبس بعض الجمل من المقالات المسيحية فى هذا الشأن ....
-
((الهدف من فداء الإنسانية هو توحيد العلاقة التي كسرت بالخطيئة....الله 
يريدنا أن نكون شعبه وأن لا يكون عندنا خطية في حياتنا. خلال الأربع آلاف 
سنة الأولى أو العهد القديم, الله وفر ضحية مؤقتة للشعب للحصول على مغفرة 
الخطايا. مرة واحدة في السنة كل خطايا الشعب تكوم رمزيا على معزاة تجر خارج
المجموعة. هذه العملية يجب أن تعاد كل سنة. يستمع الكاهن للشعب وهو يعترف 
بخطاياه. وبعد ذلك يضحي بحيوان ويقدم الدم ككفارة عن خطايا الناس.
المسيح, حمل الله, هو الضحية الدائمة عن خطايانا. دم المسيح يوفر الغفران عن كل خطايانا.
عن
طريق إرساله ابنه, المسيح, الله عمل وعدا أو عهدا جديدا مع الإنسانية. فقط
إنسان كامل ممكن أن يكون الضحية. يسوع هو الشخص الوحيد الذي توافق مع هذه 
المؤهلات؛ لقد ولد من غير الخطيئة الأصلية....الله أعاد علاقته مع 
الإنسان))
..................................
- ((ان المعنى الاعمق 
في هذا يكمن في انه دون كفارة الله لاجل خطايا البشر,كان لا يمكن لله ان 
يعمل في محبته ورحمته وعدله في آنٍ لهذا الانسان المخلوق على صورته ومثاله.
وقد سقط بسبب او بآخر. وفي رأس هذه القائمة الحرية التي أساء استعمالها 
فاقتنصها الشيطان لارادته. أي ان آدم الاول مع زوجته أمنا حواء في سقطتهما 
هذه, قد باعا بكوريتهما وذريتهما للشيطان الرجيم.كما فعل بعده عيسو اخو 
يعقوب. إذ باع بكوريته هو ايضا. بأكلة عدس. من ثم عاد وطلبها بدموع فلم 
تعطى له .
لكن في تجسد الكلمة وصيرورته بديلاً عن آدم , فقد سوا القضية
بتمامها. إذ نقل الى جسده الكامل بركة النسل الآدمي, وسار بها تلك المرحلة
الصعبة وهي حفظ الوصية, التي عجز آدم ونسله عن حفظها, من مياه الاردن الى 
صليب الجلجثة.)) ... والكثير ... والكثير من هذه المقالات الممتلئة على 
الشبكة العنكبوتية (( الأنترنت )) .... بعد هذا العرض لنظرية الفداء هلما 
نستطلع ما بها ....
فى نظر العديد من المسيحيين , ولا سيما الذين لم 
يطلعوا على الايمان إلا من بعيد , يبدو الصليب وجهاً من وجوه قضية الحق 
المهضوم و المعاد . فيكون الصليب تلك الطريقة التى تمت بها مصالحة عدل الله
المهان اهانة لا حد لها , بتكفير لا حد له ... وهناك نصوص عبادة توحى , 
على ما يبدو , بأن الايمان المسيحى بالصليب يتصور إلهاً استوجب عدله الذى 
لا يرحم ذبيحة بشرية , ذبيحة ابنه نفسه . هذه الصورة خاطئة بقدر ما هى 
منتشرة . فالكتاب المقدس لا يفهم الصليب و كأنه وجه من وجوه قضية الحق 
المهضوم .
واليك ما كتبه البابا الحالى ( بندكتس ) : (( تأثر الشعور 
المسيحى من هذه الناحية الى حد بعيد بالعرض الأولى جداً للاهوت التكفير , 
الذى قام به أنسلمس الكنتربرى ( 1033 – 1109 ) )) . أسألكم ان تنتبهوا الى 
الكلمات التى استعملها البابا : إنه لاهوتى سيد قلمه . وهو لا يعيد الى 
بساط البحث نظرية أنسلمس فى حد ذاتها , بل يستعمل عبارة (( عرض أولى جداً 
للاهوت أنسلمس )) حرصت على الاستناد الى حجة فى علم اللاهوت
هل يستوجب عدل الله موت المسيح ؟
الفكرة
واضحة : يقال ان المسيح حل محل البشرية الخاطئة و اخذ على عاتقه العقاب 
المعد لتلك البشرية , فجعل من حياته ذبيحة تكفيرية . انتبهوا الى جميع هذه 
الكلمات التى يخشى ان نستعملها من دون ان نكسرها . لابد أن تعاقب البشرية 
الخاطئة : فنحن امام إله يعاقب . وان كان الله يعاقب , فمن الاكيد أنه لا 
يعمل ذلك بكل طيبة خاطر , ولا يمكن ان يكون عمله إجراءً اعتباطياً , لأن 
الاجراءات الاعتباطية هى ميزة من ميزات الطغاة , وليس الله بطاغية . فإن 
كان يعاقب , فلأن (( عليه )) ان يعاقب , فلأن عدله يستوجب ذلك . والحال ان 
المسيح حل محل البشرية لتحمل العقاب , اخذ على عاتقه العقاب . و اذا مات , 
فلا يكون موته من جراء خطاياه هو ( إنه برىء ) , بل من جراء خطايانا . إنه 
يكفر مكاننا .
وكثيراً ما تستعمل أيضاً كلمة (( تعويض )) . فيقال : لابد
من التعويض عن الإهانة التى نزلت بالله . والإكرام الذى رفض الناس 
بخطاياهم تأديته الى الله , قدمه المسيح البرىء من الخطيئة تعويضاً . تلك 
هى أهم المفردات التي كانت شائعة فى كتب التعليم المسيحي و كتب العبادة . 
أراجعها : العدل و العقاب و الاستبدال و التكفير و التعويض .
وكانوا 
يبررون استعمال جميع هذه الكلمات على الطريقة الآتية : لابد ان يأتى العقاب
على قدر الخطيئة . ذلك بأن الله لا يستطيع ان يسكن غضبه إلا إن أنزل 
العقاب الذى استوجبته المخالفة . ولكن , بما ان المهان هو الله نفسه , فلا 
يستطيع الانسان ان يعوض تعويضاً وافياً , فإن الله لا متناه و الانسان 
محدود . فمن المستحيل اذاً ان يلبي عدل الله . ولذلك , جاء المسيح – إنه 
انسان و لكنه إله – يحل محل الناس ليقدم لله تكفيراً لائقاً به , اى له 
قيمة لا متناهية . فالمحبة التى يكنها الله للبشر تظهر اذاً فى الحلول محل 
البشر , الذى ابتكر لتلبية عدل الله .
فالجوهر هو التكفير , و لا يمكن 
ان يتم التكفير إلا بتعويض يقدم لعدل الله . وهذا التعويض يتخذ شكل العقاب 
ترضى به الضحية نفسها , ولذلك يدل عليه بكلمة تكفير . انتم ترون ما أصوب 
قول البابا بندكتس بأن مثل هذا العرض لمعنى موت المسيح هو (( إولى الى حد 
بعيد )) . وهذا القول غير واف , ولذلك يضيف البابا (( نحول وجوهنا مرتاعين 
عن عدل إلهى يجرد غضبه القائم رسالة المحبة من كل مصداقية )) .
فكروا : 
يقال لنا إن الله لا يستطيع ان يغفر للانسان , ما لم يلب عدله أولاً . 
نستنتج من هذا القول أن الله ليس متناهياً فى المجانية . إنهم يلجأون , فى 
مرحلة متداخلة من مراحل الغفران , الى (( عدل )) يظهر حتماً بمظهر حد 
للمحبة . يجعلون فى الله محبة يحدها العدل . ان كان عدل الله يقتضى تعويضاً
عن الخطيئة , فهل يبقى مجال للكلام على الغفران بحصر المعنى ؟ فقد يعنى 
ذلك ان الله لا يستطيع ان يطلق العنان لرحمته , ما لم (( يتأثر )) أولاً . 
وبذلك نكون قد جعلنا فى الله نوعاً من التنازع بين عدل يميل الى الثأر و 
محبة ابوية , وتكون المحبة الأبوية محدودة بسبب مقتضى العدل الميال الى 
الثأر . ويكون دم المسيح الذى أريق فى الجلجثة ثمن دين يقتضيه الله تعويضاً
عن الاهانة التى أنزلتها خطيئة البشر فى كرامته .
المراجع

بهجة الحياة وغرخ الإيمان​*


----------



## Samir poet (27 مايو 2011)

sarkoo قال:


> لن أدخل معك في نقاشات قد تسحب الموضوع إلى غير قصده الأساسي لكن يكفيني أن أقول لك أني إنسان يصل بي الأمر أحيانا إلى أن يملأ قلبي الشك أصلا بوجود الله وهو كلام لا أجد حرجا في قوله لكن في نفس الوقت إذا ما خيرت بين الله في المفهوم الإسلامي والمسيحي فأنا أحترم المفهوم المسيحي وسأختاره لأن الفرق الذي تحدثت عنه أنا بين الله في المسيحية والإسلام يكمن في أن الله في المسيحية لم يكتفي بالجلوس على عرشه كملك متعجرف وإلقاء الأوامر وإنتظار تنفيذها وعقاب من لم ينفذها .... الله في المسيحية تجسد ونزل بنفسه ونفذ قوانينه على نفسه أولا قبل أن يطلب من الآخرين تنفيذها ....
> ما يجعلني أحترم الله في المسيحية هو فكرتها البالغة الرقي فالله في المسيحية إحترم إنسانيتي لا بل وفداني
> عزيزتي بغض النظر عن كونك تؤمنين بألوهية المسيح وبالفداء أم لا .... من ستحترمين أكثر ملكا جالسا في قصره يلقي الأوامر ويكون أول من يخالفها أم ملكا ينزل بين شعبه وينفذ قوانينه ويعايشها ويطبقها على نفسه ثم يأمر غيره بذلك
> أظننا بدون أن حولنا سير سؤالك وأنا أعتذر منك ومن المشرفين على ذلك وطبعا لهم كامل الحرية في حذفه أو إبقائه
> إحترامي لحضرتك .....


*
بالصواب اجبت اخى الحبيب*​


----------



## لدى المسيح (27 مايو 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> هل عندما ترين ابنك قد اخطأ واردتي تحمل العقاب عنه فتكوني انتي ظالمة ؟!


 
لو تحملت العقاب عنه .. سيخطىء مراراً ولن يتعلم شيئاً ..

هل يعذب معدن الذهب عن الشوائب العالقة به الا بالحرق !

ليس قسوة .. و لكن كعلاج اخلاقى لابد من العقاب دون مبالغة أو

قسوة !


----------



## Samir poet (27 مايو 2011)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *اقراء هذه الكلام جيدا يا اختى نرمين1
> لانه شرح لماذا
> صلب المسيح
> و لماذا تجسد الله لكى يصلب
> ...


*ياريت تقراى الاقتباس دااا*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 مايو 2011)

يا نرمين ، كل ما تقوليه سهل الرد عليه جدا ، ولكن اين ردك على سؤالي الصريح ؟



> * هل عندما ترين ابنك قد اخطأ واردتي تحمل العقاب عنه فتكوني انتي ظالمة ؟! *



اتمنى جوابك ، اعلمي جيدا أن كل شيء ستحتاجيه منطقياً سيكون سهل على ان اشرحه لكِ ..


----------



## Samir poet (27 مايو 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> يا نرمين ، كل ما تقوليه سهل الرد عليه جدا ، ولكن اين ردك على سؤالي الصريح ؟
> 
> 
> 
> اتمنى جوابك ، اعلمي جيدا أن كل شيء ستحتاجيه منطقياً سيكون سهل على ان اشرحه لكِ ..



فين الرد اختى نرمين1 على اخويا مولكا​


----------



## لدى المسيح (27 مايو 2011)

نعم أكون ظالمة .. وسأورد لك حكاية تثبت لك مدى ظلمى لابنى الحبيب 

كانت ام وابنها فالسوق لشراء بعض الاغراض .. فراى الطفل تفاحاً فعجبه

فاخذ واحدة وخبأها ولما وصلا بيتهم .. استخرج الولد التفاحة من جيبه واشار بها لامه باسماً فابتسمت له

!!!!!!! دون ان تكلف نفسها عناء تعليمه ان هذا خطاء يترتب عليه اعتماد اخذ الاشياء خلسة كسلوك يعيش به

وان هذا غش او سرقة .. فهل للطفل ان يفهم دون ان تعلمه امه التى تضحك فى وجه اذاء ما فعل ؟؟..

كيف لو لم تعاقبه ؟؟

أصبح الابن سارقاً غير امينا على مجتمعه وتربت فيه هذه الخصلة حتى سُجن وقبل الحكم عليه طلب ان يرى امه

فقال لها دعينى اقبلك 

فمدت خدها ليقبلها ..: فقال لها : لا بل فاهك 

فمدت فاهها ليقبلها .. فقال لها : لا بل لسانك

فمدت لسانها فقطمه !!!

وقال لها هذا اللسان كان من الممكن ان يوقينى مما انا فيه الان !!!!!!!

.....

قصة مجازيه تفيد بان العقوبة بعد الوعظ فالصغر تحد من السلوك الشائن وتوجهه الى التهذيب والاستقامة 


وطبعاً اذا احتملت عن ابنى العقوبة اكون ظالمة 

رغم المى لما سيقع عليه من عقاب !


----------



## لدى المسيح (27 مايو 2011)

هذا ردى على سؤالك أخ مولكا .. واعذرنى للتأخير عليك عزيزى


----------



## Samir poet (27 مايو 2011)

شكر لردك وتفهمك معانا
نحن نتكلم عن الصلب السيد المسيح 
فا ياريت تقى هذاة الجملة وتفهمى والرب يسوع يباركك وينورليك عينك على الحقيقة​


----------



## Samir poet (27 مايو 2011)

*اختى الحبيبة


اعط لك مثالا اتمنى انتصل به 

نفرض ان شخص مدين لاحد بمبلغ 50 مليون دينار 
و بالطبع هذا الشخص لا يقدر ان يوفى هذا الدين 

و امام ذلك الشخص شيئين 
اما السجن الابدى او الدفع المبلغ كاملا 
و كان القاضى الذى يحكم بالعدل و الرحمة هو اب ذلك الشخص
فقبل الحكم خلع ذلك القاضى لباس القضاه
و قال للجميع انا سوف ادفع دين ابنى
و بالفعل قام بدفع كمل المبلغ و فدى هذا الاب الذى يشغل قاضى ,, فدى ابنه من السجن و الابن تحرر من السجن الابدى 

هذا ما فعله الله معنا جميعا 

فنحن مدينون الى الله بخطايانا و الله فدى خطايانا بتجسده( يسوع المسيح ) و صلبه على الصليب لكى يحمل ويدفع هو خطايانا بديلا عننا 
و نحن اخذنا البراءه 
فكل شخص امن بما فعل الله من التجسد و الصلب و القيام من الموت فنال الخلاص​*


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 مايو 2011)

جميل يا نرمين ، انا الآن فهمت اين المشكلة عندك وسأشرح لكي ما لا تعرفيه ببساطة ونعود لنسأل سؤالي ، فإنك بسبب ما لا تعرفيه اجبتي اجابة خاطئة 



> دون ان تكلف نفسها عناء تعليمه ان هذا خطاء


هذا لم ولن ولا يحدث معنا ، فالله دوماً يعرفنا ما هو الخطأ وما هو الصحيح وماذا نفعل وما لا نفعل ، فالله عرفنا ومع ذلك فدانا ، فمثالك غير صحيح هنا وعليه نسأل السؤال مرة اخرى بعد ان اوضحنا الخطأ هنا ..



> فهل للطفل ان يفهم دون ان تعلمه امه التى تضحك فى وجه اذاء ما فعل ؟؟.



من قال ان الأم لم تقل للطفل ؟ الأم قالت وتقول بالفعل ولم تضحك في وجهه ابدا !


ثانيا : من قال ان فداء المسيح يمنع العقوبة عنا ؟

نحن تم تنفيذ العقوبة بالفعل فينا !!

ولكن : هذه العقوبة نفسها عند تنفيذها أصبحت طريق للخلاص  ، فبعد أن كنا نموت ونذهب إلى الجحيم أصبحنا نموت ( أيضا ) ونذهب إلى الفردوس لو استوفينا شروط الخلاص 
فالفداء لا يعني الإنحلال !

عليه نعيد السؤال :



> * هل عندما ترين ابنك قد اخطأ واردتي تحمل العقاب عنه فتكوني انتي ظالمة ؟! *


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 مايو 2011)

ياريت الحوار يكون بيني وبين الاخت نرمين للتركيز ولأني احب المنطق في كلامها ولكن اتمنى عدم المكابرة التي لم اجدها فيها الى الآن ..


----------



## Samir poet (27 مايو 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> ياريت الحوار يكون بيني وبين الاخت نرمين للتركيز ولأني احب المنطق في كلامها ولكن اتمنى عدم المكابرة التي لم اجدها فيها الى الآن ..



*لك ما طلبت اخويا الحبيب مولكا​*


----------



## Samir poet (27 مايو 2011)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *اختى الحبيبة
> 
> 
> اعط لك مثالا اتمنى انتصل به
> ...



*اختى نرمن ين :t32::t32:ردك هنا الاول*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (27 مايو 2011)

*




			لو تحملت العقاب عنه .. سيخطىء مراراً ولن يتعلم شيئاً ..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


أجرة الخطية هى الموت 

وبسبب الخطية دخل الفساد إلى طبيعة الإنسان، ودخل الموت كنتيجة للخطية . ونرى عند القبر الإنسان وهو ينتن ويأكله الدود فنعرف نتيجة الخطية وأن أجرة الخطية هى الموت . إن الدليل على حالة الفساد التى سببتها الخطية، هى حالة الفساد التى يصل إليها الإنسان فى القبر . وهنا يبدأ الإنسان يفكر كيف سيخرج من حالة الفساد ؟ ! هو يحتاج إلى الخلاص من الموت ومن الفساد . 
لقد أصبح هناك عداوة بين الله وبين الإنسان . وصحيح إن أجرة الخطية هى موت، لكن الإنسان أصبح يخاف من الله، وغير قادر على اكتشاف محبته . ويحتاج إلى أن يصالحه أحد مع الله، يحتاج إلى أن ينقذه أحد من سلطان الخطية، ويعطيه قوة الانتصار عليها ويشفيه منها ويشفى طبيعته . ويعيد إليه الحياة التى فقدها بسبب الخطية . 

الله يعلن حبه للإنسان 
لم يكن من الممكن أن يتخلى الله عن الإنسان، وأن لا يسعى فى طلبه ويعمل شيئاً لأجله . لأن الله يحب الإنسان، ويعرف أن الشيطان هو الذى أغواه وهو الذى خدعه . ولكن ليس من الممكن أن يسامح الله الإنسان بدون أن يعلن غضبه ضد الخطية . لأنه كيف يسامحه بدون أن يدفع ثمن الخطية ويوفى الدين ؟ ! ليس لأن الله يريد الانتقام، ولكن لأن الله لابد أن يعلن قداسته . فلابد أن يظهر الله مدى كراهيته للخطية . وفى نفس الوقت هو يريد أن يُخلّص الإنسان ويعرّفه مدى محبته . 
إن الله يريد أن يبين للإنسان بشاعة الخطية، ويجعله يكرهها . ولكن لا يكفى أن يسامحه الله ويغفر له، ولكن لابد أن يشفيه . لأنه لو غفر له بدون أن يدفع ثمن الخطية لن تظهر قداسة الله بوضوح فى نظر الإنسان . فيقول الإنسان فى نفسه إن الله من الممكن أن يقبل الخطية . أى أن الخطية شئ سهل بالنسبة لله ولا تعنيه فى شئ . وبالتالى من الممكن أن يستسهل الإنسان الخطية ويعتبرها شيئاً عادياً، ولا تستحق أن يحاول أن يتحرر منها ويتركها . لذلك كان لابد أن يعمل الله شيئاً يجعل محبته وقداسته تتقابلان معاً .. فيبين للإنسان مدى كراهيته للخطية، إلى جوار محبته الجارفة للإنسان . 

تقابل قداسة الله مع محبته 
لذلك كان لابد أن يكون هناك فداء وكفارة، لكى يسامح الله ويغفر، ولا يكون غفران الله بدون ثمن . لأنه لو ترك الأمر بدون حساب فهذا معناه أن الخطية عند الله شئ بسيط ولا تعنيه فى شئ وهذا يكون إهانة لله لأنه كيف يكون الله قدوساً فى مثل هذه الحالة ! 

صحيح أن الله محب . لكنه فى نفس الوقت هو قدوس . فلابد أن يعلن غضبه ضد الخطية وفى نفس الوقت يعلن محبته للإنسان لأن إعلانه لغضبه فقط يجعل الإنسان يخاف من الخطية، ولكنه فى نفس الوقت لا يستطيع أن يفهم محبة الله له . ومن هنا يظهر أهمية الفداء . 

أهمية الفداء 

إن السيد المسيح أخذ العقوبة التى لنا التى هى الموت . وهو لا يستحق الموت لأنه بار وبلا خطية . وبذلك استطاع أن يفدينا ويدفع ثمن الخطايا التى لكل البشر . ولكن كان لابد أن يكون هذا الفادى له قيمة كبيرة جداً بلا حدود عند الله . ولابد أن لا يكون عليه غضب الله . وهذا شئ طبيعى؛ وإلا فكيف يفدى غيره إن كان هو نفسه يستحق الموت ؟ ! لم يكن عند الله بحسب التدبير أغلى من ابنه الوحيد المتجسد لكى يقدمه فداءً عن الإنسان، لذلك يقول الكتاب "لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكى لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية" ( يو3: 16 ) . 

الرحمة والحق تلاقيا 
على الصليب كان الحل؛ فالإنسان يحتاج أن يعرف عن الله أمرين فى نفس الوقت والاثنان يتقابلان معاً . يعرف أن الله يكره الخطية جداً، ويعرف أن الله يحبه جداً . فلو علم أن الله يحبه فقط ولكن يترك له الخطية فبذلك تكون صورة الله فى نظره أنه ليس قدوساً، وبذلك فإن الإنسان من الممكن أن يستسهل الخطية ولا يكرهها . وكذلك إذا رأى أن الله يكره الخطية فقط، ولم يبصر محبته فسوف يخاف من الله، وتكون هناك عداوة بينه وبين الله ولا يشعر بأبوته . 
ولكن هذه المشكلة ليست عند الله، ولكن عند الإنسان . إنه غير قادر على فهم الله فهماً سليماً . لذلك يقول المزمور "الرحمة والحق تلاقيا العدل والسلام تلاثما" ( مز84: 10 ) . أى أنه على الصليب الرحمة والحق إلتقيا معاً، ورأينا بأعيننا الرحمة والحق معاً، أو الرحمة والبر، فكلمة الحق تأتى أحياناً بمعنى البر . 
إن الله يريد أن يبين لنا مدى غضبه من الخطية : فعندما حمل السيد المسيح خطايانا ورأيناه يُجلَد .. ويُعذَب .. ويتألم وهو لم يفعل شيئاً سيئاً ! ولكن كل هذا بسبب خطايانا نحن . 
فهل إلى هذه الدرجة تؤذى الخطية قلب الله ويكرهها إلى هذه الدرجة ؟ ! لدرجة أنها استوجبت أن المسيح البار القدوس، ابنه الوحيد، يتألم كل هذه الآلام لكى يدفع ثمن خطية الإنسان ! 
إن هذا يجعل الإنسان ينظر إلى الخطية ويرى مدى فظاعتها ويرى المسيح وهو يُجلَد، ويعرف أن المسيح قد جُلِد لأجله، لأنه دفع ثمن لذة الخطية . إذ أن الله يحبه ويريد أن يخلصه من الهلاك الأبدى . ولكن بالرغم من أن هذا الجلد لم يقع على الإنسان الخاطئ .. ولكنه يشعر أنه هو الذى يُضرَب، لأن هذه هى خطيته . وهذا يجعله يخجل من الله، ويشعر أن السياط ينزل على مشاعره هو . وصوت الرب يناديه : هل هذه هى لذة الخطية التى تحبها ؟ ! . انظر أن السيد المسيح هو الذى يدفع ثمنها ! هل سوف تحبها مرة أخرى أم سوف تبدأ فى كراهيتها ؟ ! . 
إن الله لو فعل ذلك فى الإنسان الخاطئ نفسه فلن يشعر أن الله يحبه بالرغم من أن الإنسان يستحق هذه العقوبة . لكن عندما يرفع الله عن الإنسان العقوبة ويدفع هو ثمنها . يبدأ الإنسان يقول فى نفسه : هل أنا الذى سوف أتسبب للبار القدوس فى أن يتعذب بهذه الطريقة . لابد أن أراجع نفسى .. لابد أن أتوب .. لابد أن أكره الخطية ولا يمكن أن أحبها . 

فيه كانت الحياة 

يُحكَى عن إنسان كان بحاراً وكان له أخ أكبر رجل قديس وبار . وهذا البحار كان إنساناً شريراً وخاطئاً . وكان الإثنان بحارة على مركب واحد . وفى أحد الأيام هاج البحر وكانت المركب على وشك الغرق . وعدد الركاب كان كبيراً جداً فى السفينة، وعدد قوارب النجاة قليل . فقال القبطان سوف نعمل قرعة ومن أتى اسمه فى القرعة هو الذى سوف يركب فى قوارب النجاة ومن لم يأتِ اسمه فى القرعة سوف يُترك فى المركب . 
وعندما تم عمل القرعة جاء اسم الأخ القديس فى القرعة لكى يركب قارب النجاة، أما الأخ الخاطئ فاسمه لم يأتِ فى القرعة . فحزن جداً وقال سوف أموت الآن . فالأخ الكبير قال له لا تبكى ولكن اركب أنت مكانى وأنا سوف آخذ مكانك . فقال له ما ذنبك ؟ فقال له الأخ الأكبر أنت الآن إذا مت وأنت غير مستعد سوف تهلك وتذهب إلى الجحيم، ولكن أنا أحب السيد المسيح وأتمنى أن أكون فى أحضانه، وبنعمة الله سوف أذهب إلى الفردوس بعد موتى لأن "لى اشتهاء أن أنطلق وأكون مع المسيح ذاك أفضل جداً" ( فى1: 23 ) . 
فمن الأفضل أن أموت أنا الآن لأن موتى لن يؤدى إلى هلاكى . ولكن موتك أنت سوف يؤدى إلى هلاكك . لكن لى شرطاً أنك تحيا حياتى التى كنت أحياها أنا . لأنى سوف أموت لأجلك، فلابد أنك تعيش لأجلى . وقد وافقه الأخ الأصغر على هذا الشرط وعاهده عليه . وعندما نزلت قوارب النجاة إلى البحر بدأ الأخ الصغير يندم على خطيته ويتوب، وهو يرى الأخ الأكبر وهو على مسطح المركب الغارق وهو يناديه ويلوح له من بعيد قائلاً : لا تنسى العهد الذى بيننا أنك تعيش حياتى كما أنى أموت بدلاً منك . 
إن هذه القصة توضح لنا ما فعله السيد المسيح لأجلنا . فنحن إذا حملنا خطايانا فسوف نهلك إلى الأبد، لكن إن حمل هو خطايانا لن يهلك لأنه هو الحياة "أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة" ( يو14: 6 ) . 
فقد كانت قوة الحياة التى فى المسيح يسوع، أقوى من قوة الموت الذى لنا . فالله يريد أن يبين لنا مدى كراهيته للخطية وأنه يغضب بسببها . وقد أعلن الله غضبه ضد الخطية عندما دفع السيد المسيح ثمن خطايانا على الصليب "البار من أجل الأثمة" ( 1بط3: 18 ) . 
السيد المسيح لا يمكن أن يمسكه الموت، وأما نحن فالموت حينما يبتلعنا لا نستطيع أن نخرج منه مرة ثانية، إلا إذا أخرجنا السيد المسيح بنفسه من جوف الموت . 


​*


----------



## Samir poet (27 مايو 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل اختى مونيكا 57


----------



## لدى المسيح (27 مايو 2011)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *اختى نرمن ين :t32::t32:ردك هنا الاول*​


 
.. نعم ما المشكلة بان دفع عنه السوء ورحمه .. الراحمون يرحمهم الله 

وماذا لو كان القاضى اباه ولا يملك المال هل كان سيخالف ضميره لكى لا يصدر حكم يرضى الله فى ابنه !!!!!!!!


شكراً يا سمير على تعبك معايا .. وشكراً لذوقك وحسن صنيعك دوماً معى.. .


----------



## لدى المسيح (27 مايو 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> ياريت الحوار يكون بيني وبين الاخت نرمين للتركيز ولأني احب المنطق في كلامها ولكن اتمنى عدم المكابرة التي لم اجدها فيها الى الآن ..


 
ولماذا أكابر يا أخى .. أكثر الناس جهلاً من ظن انه عالماً .. وانا مهما علمت اجهل .. وجئتكم لاسأل وأعلم ما لم أكن أعلم .. لا مجال للصلف أو الغرور

وشكراً للاشادة .. وشكراً للاحتمال.. وشكراً للافادة


----------



## Samir poet (27 مايو 2011)

نرمين 1 قال:


> .. نعم ما المشكلة بان دفع عنه السوء ورحمه .. الراحمون يرحمهم الله
> 
> وماذا لو كان القاضى اباه ولا يملك المال هل كان سيخالف ضميره لكى لا يصدر حكم يرضى الله فى ابنه !!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



مش فاهم ممكن توضحى اجابتك معلش 
*وربنا يباركك*​


----------



## لدى المسيح (27 مايو 2011)

الاخ مولكا ..

عن سؤالك نعم سأكون فى ظاهر الامر راحمه له

لكنى باطناً ظالمة له .. 

المخطىء يُعاقب بجريرته وهذه سنة الكون الذى اودعنا الله فيه .. واستنها لنا 

ماذا ستنفعه رحمتى صغيراً !!!!!!

ومن سيدفع عنه العقاب حينما يكبر 

ارانى بالفعل ظالمة لو احتملت عنه العقاب .


----------



## sarkoo (27 مايو 2011)

نرمين 1 قال:


> .. نعم ما المشكلة بان دفع عنه السوء ورحمه .. الراحمون يرحمهم الله
> 
> وماذا لو كان القاضى اباه ولا يملك المال هل كان سيخالف ضميره لكى لا يصدر حكم يرضى الله فى ابنه !!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 أخت نيرمين
أنتي من أدهشتني هذه المرة بمنطقك ..... سمير وضع لك مثالا مجازيا لتقريب الفكرة فمن الخطأ أن تجيبيه ماذا لو كان القاضي أباه لا يملك المال.....!!!!!! 
القاضي في القصة يمثل الله وهدف القصة الأساسي هو التركيز على عظمة محبة الله أو في القصة القاضي اتجاه إبنه ..... وليس كون القاضي يملك المال أو لا يملك
ولكي أجيبك بمنطقك أقول لك حتى لو لم يكن القاضي المال كان سيقبل السجن بدل ابنه .... وتبقى الحكاية رمزية للتدليل على مدى عظمة الحب الذي قد يصل بالأب للتضحية من أجل أبنائه


----------



## مونيكا 57 (27 مايو 2011)

*نرمين رجاء قراءة مشاركة 52*


----------



## Samir poet (27 مايو 2011)

sarkoo قال:


> أخت نيرمين
> أنتي من أدهشتني هذه المرة بمنطقك ..... سمير وضع لك مثالا مجازيا لتقريب الفكرة فمن الخطأ أن تجيبيه ماذا لو كان القاضي أباه لا يملك المال.....!!!!!!
> القاضي في القصة يمثل الله وهدف القصة الأساسي هو التركيز على عظمة محبة الله أو في القصة القاضي اتجاه إبنه ..... وليس كون القاضي يملك المال أو لا يملك
> ولكي أجيبك بمنطقك أقول لك حتى لو لم يكن القاضي المال كان سيقبل السجن بدل ابنه .... وتبقى الحكاية رمزية للتدليل على مدى عظمة الحب الذي قد يصل بالأب للتضحية من أجل أبنائه



*هو دا اللى انا اقصدو اخويا الحبيب*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 مايو 2011)

اختي نرمين ، سلام المسيح



> لكنى باطناً ظالمة له ..



لماذا ؟



> المخطىء يُعاقب بجريرته وهذه سنة الكون الذى اودعنا الله فيه .. واستنها لنا



وهو فعلا يعاقب ! ، سيدتي ، لابد ان تفرقي بين " الفداء " من الخطية والموت الأبدي ، وبين عدم العقاب ، فالمسيحي عندما يقتل يحاسب، والمسيحي عنده اشياء في كتابه تمنعه من مجرد النظر الى النساء والكذب والشتيمة و و و و و و فالفداء لا يعني الإستباحة و المشي على حل الشعر ( للجنسين ) لابد ان تعرفي ما هو الفداء بالتحديد لانك لديك فكرة مغلوطة عنه لا اعلم مصدرها ..



> ماذا ستنفعه رحمتى صغيراً !!!!!!
> 
> ومن سيدفع عنه العقاب حينما يكبر


لكي نكون مركزين ، ما هو العقاب الذي تعتقدي اني اتكلم عنه هنا ؟ اذكري انواع مثله 



> ارانى بالفعل ظالمة لو احتملت عنه العقاب .



هو سيتحمل العقاب والمسيح سيتحمل العقاب ! وهذا عقاب وهذا عقاب آخر ..


----------



## لدى المسيح (28 مايو 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً لمحبتكم اخوتى الكرام .. هكذا تمت افادتى عن سؤالى .. واعتذر منكم ان كنت قد تسببت فى ضيقة او حرج لايكم ..

فى أمان الله


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 مايو 2011)

الشكر لك على ادبك وعقلك ومنطقك ولا يوجد اي تعب ولا تترددي بسؤال اي سؤال ..


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 مايو 2011)

*
سلام المسيح للجميع ....
تتكلم الاستاذة نرمين عن عبارة السيد المسيح على الصليب "الهى الهى لماذا تركتنى"

عند الفداء وضع الاب كافة آثام البشر على السيد المسيح, حتى انه بدى امامه وكأنه الآثم الوحيد فى البشر, فحجب الاب عينه عنه, وكانه تخلى عنه, وكان هذا الم يفوق الام الصلب ذاتها, فحينئذ صرخ الابن, بجسد تجسده, نحو إلهه ...... الهى الهى لماذا تركتنى

ممكن يكون الوضع صعب تفهمه لكونك من خلفية غير مسيحية, لذا ادعوك لسياحة روحية فى هذا الكتيب الصغير عن الام السيد المسيح *


----------



## Samir poet (29 مايو 2011)

ربنا يباركك استاذى وابى صوت  صارخ


----------

